# Raw bones really work



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max bites chunks out of bones and swallows the chunks

He gets them very very rarely, and only when super closely supervised

He has antlers, he hasn't chewed chunks off them yet.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Here's a little bit of info that may help

Bowel blockages – long bones have soft ends that are more cartilage than bone. These types of bones may not be a good choice for large, aggressive chewers as they can tear off a lot of the bony end. This can cause compactions in some circumstances and may end in a visit to the vet for enemas or even surgery to remove the blockage. Signs of impaction can include bloating, a hunched over posture and frequent unsuccessful attempts to defecate or vomit. Watch your dog for these signs or, better yet, don’t feed these types of bones to large dogs. 

Broken teeth – long bones are also quite hard on their surface and this can result in broken teeth. Flat bones are a better choice for medium to large size dogs because they are softer and less apt to break teeth. They also last longer because they have interesting, craggy surfaces which hold the meat better than long bones, making them a much more interesting


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I've found that brushing their teeth daily makes a world of difference, too.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Chritty said:


> Here's a little bit of info that may help
> 
> Bowel blockages – long bones have soft ends that are more cartilage than bone. These types of bones may not be a good choice for large, aggressive chewers as they can tear off a lot of the bony end. This can cause compactions in some circumstances and may end in a visit to the vet for enemas or even surgery to remove the blockage. Signs of impaction can include bloating, a hunched over posture and frequent unsuccessful attempts to defecate or vomit. Watch your dog for these signs or, better yet, don’t feed these types of bones to large dogs.
> 
> Broken teeth – long bones are also quite hard on their surface and this can result in broken teeth. Flat bones are a better choice for medium to large size dogs because they are softer and less apt to break teeth. They also last longer because they have interesting, craggy surfaces which hold the meat better than long bones, making them a much more interesting


Thanks a lot for the information! I'm not going to feed my dogs these types of bones anymore. 

What type of flat bones are good for dogs btw?


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> I've found that brushing their teeth daily makes a world of difference, too.


I might want to start doing that too then. I'm thinking Kerrie Ann will give me the hardest time of the three haha.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Types of Bones
There are two types of bones: long bones and flat bones. Long bones are the bones that are normally found in the legs and wings of animals. These bones are made for weight bearing and subsequently have a hard, smooth surface and a center filled with loads of marrow. The ends of these bones are soft and cartilagenous.
Flat bones are the bones found in the spinal column, ribs, pelvis and shoulder. They are softer than long bones and don’t contain as much marrow. They also have more convoluted surfaces.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Chritty said:


> Types of Bones
> There are two types of bones: long bones and flat bones. Long bones are the bones that are normally found in the legs and wings of animals. These bones are made for weight bearing and subsequently have a hard, smooth surface and a center filled with loads of marrow. The ends of these bones are soft and cartilagenous.
> Flat bones are the bones found in the spinal column, ribs, pelvis and shoulder. They are softer than long bones and don’t contain as much marrow. They also have more convoluted surfaces.


I think I'll try and find some beef neck bones for my pups. Or some pelvis, and ribs. But I don't want anything too small tho.

Thanks for the information


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

We've been giving Millie beef ribs. Been great for her


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

beef bones are very hard and more likely to break teeth. Chicken, turkey, and pork tend to have softer bones. I buy the big fat turkey necks at the grocery store to keep teeth clean.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Loisiana said:


> beef bones are very hard and more likely to break teeth. Chicken, turkey, and pork tend to have softer bones. I buy the big fat turkey necks at the grocery store to keep teeth clean.


Great idea, and I hear you can allow the dogs to eat the whole chicken/turkey necks (don't need to worry about the bones). Is that true with your pups?


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

I tried necks for teeth cleaning and our little angel swallowed them whole


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito's teeth seem to get cruddy pretty fast, and he was having to get a dental every year. Finally I listened to the vet, and started brushing his teeth daily, which takes all of about 60 seconds, if that.
Now he hasn't had his teeth done for 2 years, and they still look perfect.



Melfice said:


> I might want to start doing that too then. I'm thinking Kerrie Ann will give me the hardest time of the three haha.


----------

